# Update Radon ZR TEAM 29, schlechte Rahmen Qualität und die Regulierung durch Bike-Discountce von Bike Discount



## chicolini (11. November 2019)

So Leute,

ich als friedliebender und lösungsorientierter Mensch stehe auf dem Standpunkt, dass Qualitätsmängel passieren können und dürfen ( wir sind schließlich alles nur Menschen ) aber wenn ich etwas verbocke, dann stehe ich dazu und kümmere mich darum.

Im vorliegenden Fall habe ich mir für meine Frau ein ZR Team 29 aus diversen komponenten zusammengestellt da ich das "optimale" Rad für mein Frauchen nicht komplett finden konnte.

Basis: Radon ZR Team 29, anfangs ordentlich schicker Rahmen, schwarz eloxiert

Nun wird der Rahmen nach rund 2 Jahren und seltener Nutzung ( eigentlich nur im Urlaub ) an den Rahmenstreben blass, sprich er verfärbt sich Gold, die schwarze Farbe im Eloxal verliert sich.
Aus eigener Erfahrung ( Maschinenbau, Techniker für Fertigungsteile ) im Bereich unserer Auswucht- und Diagnosemaschinen kenne ich den Prozess des Anodisierens und weiß entsprechend, dass die Oberfläche des Rahmens nicht mehr die Schutzeigenschaften aufweisen kann wie ein mangelfreier eloxierter Rahmen aus Aluminium.

Ergo habe ich mich an Bike Discount gewandt, mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme bzw. einem Lösungsvorschlag. Bilder im Anhang übermittelt.







erste Antwort: null Erläuterung, Hinweis auf neue Rahmen und Angebot Warengutschein über 40,-
erneute Bitte um Stellungnahme und Lösungsvorschlag.
2te Antwort: Erläuterungen über UV Schutz im Pulverlack, blabla, kein technischer Mangel nur optisch
Info an BD dass es sich hierbei um einen Eloxal Rahmen handelt, ergo kein UV Schutz im Pulver fehlt ... Lösungsvorschlag von mir: Demontage durch mich und Pulvern beim ortsnahen Lackierbetrieb. Kostenübernahme auch in Form eines Warengutscheins, allerdings über 80,- ich habe die Pulverlackierung angefragt und sehe diese als preiswert an.
3te Antwort: Soll Rahmen demontiert einschicken, könne mir bei DHL ein Retourenlabel ausdrucken.
Kein Wort zur erforderlichen Kartonnage, Kosten der Komplettdemontage usw...

Ich bin sicherlich bereit hier tatkräftig bei der Problemlösung mitzuwirken, aber zum Einen geht für mich aus dem Schriftverkehr deutlich hervor dass hier jemand schlicht keinen Bock hat sich mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen, Thema Eloxal/Pulver, zum Anderen wächst bei mir der Beigeschmack, dass die Strategie darin besteht so viel Aufwand auf seinen Kunden abzuwälzen bis dieser letztlich resigniert und die "Billiglösung" Warengutschein 40,- akzeptiert!

Ich stelle Euch den Schriftverkehr einfach mal zur Verfügung, Bilder des Radels auch ... Bildet euch selbst eure Meinung, ich bin mit Bike-Discount so gut wie durch, für mich steht und fällt eine weitere Kundenverbindung mit dem Ausgang dieser Geschichte.
Ich habe in den letzten Jahren genug Geld in Form von Rädern und Komponenten in dieses unternehmen gesteckt, der Beigeschmack aktuell ist mehr als bitter.


Gruß in die Runde
Ole

Update vom heutigen Tage, 12.11.2019:

Rückantworten habe ich nun ausreichend, auch ist die ganze Geschichte wohl aufgrund mehrerer Missverständnisse schlicht eskaliert, was heute jedoch glücklicherweise durch ein paar offene Worte ausgetauscht zum Guten gewandelt ist.
Ich habe daraus gelernt, dass man besser direkt anrufen sollte, nur so lassen sich solche Missverständnisse meiner jetzigen Erfahrung nach wohl am besten vermeiden.
Hätte alles nicht sein müssen, ist aber nun alles so wie ich das von einem guten Service erwartet hätte bzw. besser!

Der Beigeschmack ist seit gestern deutlich besser geworden, ich habe etwas draus gelernt und Frau´chen freut sich über einen baldigen neuen Rahmen.

Alles gut, so soll´s sein, vielen dafür an den Service Kollegen von Bike Discount.

Gruß in die Runde
Ole


----------



## S-H-A (11. November 2019)

Ganz schön gammelig für seltene Nutzung. Ich mag Radon nicht, aber dein Tamtam hier ist imho einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicolini (11. November 2019)

Staubig, nicht gammelig
Und wenn man schon pöbelt .... Für mich nicht lächerlich, eher ärgerlich und wenn's für dich so ankommt, klick einfach weiter..

Grüße Ole


----------



## prince67 (11. November 2019)

chicolini schrieb:


> Kein Wort zur erforderlichen Kartonnage, Kosten der Komplettdemontage usw...





chicolini schrieb:


> Wir tragen sämtliche Kosten, wenn es sich bei der Reklamation um einen Gewährleistungsfall handelt.


Wirst halt in Vorleistung gehen und dann auch belegen müssen


EDIT: Was? Du hältst die Verpackung in der Garantiezeit nicht auf?


----------



## chicolini (11. November 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> DIT: Was? Du hältst die Verpackung in der Garantiezeit nicht auf?



Na hör mal, ich hab ja Qualität gekauft ( dachte ich )


----------



## chicolini (11. November 2019)

Hab angeboten, das Rad zwecks Dokumentation zu einem beauftragten Händler zu bringen... Rückantwort bis jetzt leider Fehlanzeige.


----------



## chicolini (12. November 2019)

Update vom heutigen Tage, 12.11.2019

s. Eingangs-thread

Gruß in die Runde
Ole


----------

